# Safest type of blanket to put in cage?



## Sophie's Humble Servant

Hi,

Many of you have blankets or towels for your rabbits. I have been reluctant to place a blankie in Sophie's condo because of the fear of fibre ingesting.

If I were to try this, what type of blanket material would be the safest? My first thought was organic cotton but I was worried about what would happen if she unraveled a long piece and ate it! That really wouldn't be good! Is there a safe material?

My second question is, if I give her a blanket and she nibbles it, will that encourage her to nibble similar materials outside of her condo...pillows, things I don't want her to chew.

The only reason I'm now considering giving her a blankie is because she LOVES to dig at blankets on the couch.

Hmm, I suppose she might also pee on the towel or blanket...she likes to pee on the couch, the lil rascal.


----------



## Watermelons

I think Fleece seems to be a popular choice on here. It isn't fiberous like towels or other cotton fabrics so you wont get long strings. But remember it is technically plastic.
I cant use any for my guys, they dig and chew like crazy so no bedding for them.
But I would just keep an eye on her and see how she acts with what ever you offer. Id try the fleece first and just ... yeah babysit and see how she does.


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant

Fleece, wow I never would've guessed that one! Thanks! I actually have some leftover fleece from when I made my cat a bed. Let's see what Sophers does...hopefully not eat it lol!


----------



## Azerane

I give Bandit fleece. Any time I give him a towel he puts hundreds of holes in it. He's had his fleece in with him for about a month now, and I think there's two tiny holes. So he seems to like chewing it less, and he won't get any long fibers ingested. Let us know how it goes with Sophie


----------



## grfan

I have been using a light weight fleece for Sir Walter and he does well with not chewing it. I make sure to cut off any tags on it-it also washes well and dries fast. He has it in his playroom on the floor so he doesn't slip on the tile.


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant

Thank you for your comments, I will be trying it out this weekend


----------



## NorthernAutumn

How did the fleece project work out?

I also used fleece to wrap flooring for my crew. Who promptly massacred it. All happy and healthy here though, mine seems to take a chunk out of the fleece, then spit it out.


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant

She likes the fleece, she bit a few holes in it already. I can't tell though if she ate any of it? The material is so stretchy so I can't tell if there's any missing or if it's just bit open.

She's been digging at it and pushing it around. I have it outside of her condo at the moment until I can be sure that she's not going to eat it.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

I'd have to say "none". It really depends on your bunny. Serena has tile and a large board to lay on while everyone else has a carpet square--she won't leave it alone and will chew it up to nothing in a couple of days. Same with a grass mat--it won't last very long and she makes a giant mess.


----------



## Blue eyes

I think finding the right material is really trial & error based on your individual rabbit. Some chew carpet, some don't. Some chew fleece, some don't. 

I had a cat bed for my buns out in the family room (pic) and they liked it but it wasn't large enough for both of them. So I got a larger one that was made of synthetic sheepskin. They wanted nothing to do with it. Then I tried another type, different material -- again they ignored it. Now I'm on my third attempt. --silly rabbits!


----------

